

How Nonsense Sharpens the Intellect - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/06/health/06mind.html

======
skmurphy
"Still, the new research supports what many experimental artists, habitual
travelers and other novel seekers have always insisted: at least some of the
time, disorientation begets creative thinking."

It's interesting that anomalies, events or things that don't fit our
expectations or match patterns that we are familiar with increase our pattern
matching and sensemaking efforts. I wonder if some aspect of "flow" is the
continual reduction of uncertainty/confusion.

